# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Behavioural ecology: Fungus makes tree frogs sing

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : Behavioural ecology: Fungus makes tree frogs sing*

A fungal disease that is devastating many amphibian populations around the world causes some infected tree frogs to sing more, even though they don't show other symptoms.Amphibians are threatened by a global pandemic of chytridiomycosis, which is caused by the chytrid fungus Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis
*Full Article*

----------


## Xavier

Interesting...

----------


## Fingolfin

They are just screaming Help! I'm sick! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

----------

